# ТАЙНА ХРУСТА ПАЛЬЦЕВ БУДЕТ ВОТ-ВОТ РАСКРЫТА



## Доктор Ступин (19 Апр 2015)

http://naucaitechnika.ru/blog/43622...edium=page_52&domain=mirtesen.ru&paid=1&pad=1

Горячие споры по этому поводу начались в 1947 году, когда британские исследователи впервые предположили, что столь ненавистный многим звук возникает из-за образования внутри суставов пузырьков газа. В 1970 году другая команда поставила эту версию под сомнение, выяснив, что пузырьки действительно появляются при хрусте, но не являются источником звука.

Идея нового исследования зародилась, когда профессор Грэг Кавчук (Greg Kawchuk) из Университета Альберты поделился своей новой теорией происхождения щелчков с мануальным терапевтом Джеромом Фрайером (Jerome Fryer).

Чтобы проверить новую версию, специалисты собрали большую международную команду и в буквальном смысле заглянули внутрь пальцев с помощью магнитно-резонансного томографа (МРТ).

Изображение сустава до (слева) и после (справа) потягивания за палец. Видно образовавшуюся тёмную внутрисуставную полость, возникающую вместе со щелчком (фото University of Alberta).

Когда оборудование и план экспериментальных работ были готовы, оставалось найти человека, который может легко хрустеть костяшками пальцев по требованию. Но долго искать не пришлось — эту роль взял на себя сам Фрайер, который не только мог издавать звуки всеми пальцами, но и довольно быстро восстанавливался для повторных щелчков.

Из подручных материалов учёные собрали конструкцию, с помощью которой зафиксировали руку врача. Затем они медленно тянули Фрайера за палец до тех пор, пока не раздавался щелчок. С этим приспособлением на вытянутой руке Фрайер в позе летящего супермена ложился внутрь томографа, способного в реальном времени снимать на видео момент щелчка продолжительностью всего-то 310 миллисекунд.

В результате любопытствующие учёные выяснили, что в каждом случае возникновение звука было связано с быстрым появлением полости в синовиальной жидкости, заполняющей сустав и выполняющей функцию смазки.

"Это похоже на появление вакуума, — сообщает в пресс-релизе Кавчук. — Суставные поверхности неожиданно разделяются, и жидкость не может заполнить увеличившийся объём, что приводит к появлению полости, и тогда же раздаётся звук".


----------

